# schlumberger safety course



## shadymagdy (31 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/18246699/Schlumberger - QHSE Manual.pdf


----------



## mabousena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you very very much


----------



## shadymagdy (6 سبتمبر 2010)

you welcome


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اختيار موفق و ارجو من الجميع قراءته و هضمه
و جزاكم الله خيرا يازميلنا على كرمك


----------



## Yaser Alewe (9 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## appess (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## shadymagdy (14 فبراير 2011)

you welcome all


----------

